# Dan's Acne Regimen



## parladypa (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 45 y/o and still suffering from minor break outs (major to me.............lol), and I read a lot of raves about Dan's cleanser and BPO 2.5% on acne. org.

I received the products two days ago, and I really love how the cleanser really cleans my skin of all of my MMU and still leaves it feeling soft. The BPO has a nice, creamy texture and glides nicely over my skin, leaving no smell.

According to Dan, he recommends an oil free moisturizer at night like Cetaphil with a few drops of jojoba oil. I also did that two nights in a row, and I think my skin looks just a bit better already.

Any one else use Dan Kerr's products for acne skin care regime?

Thanks for the info!

Linda


----------



## jessimau (Dec 7, 2006)

My boyfriend's roommate just started using those 2 products. I haven't asked him what he thinks yet b/c I only noticed them sitting in the bathroom on a shelf where I also have products. Glad to hear it's been working for you!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

I've never known anybody who uses it, but Im glad you like it.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 7, 2006)

I came across Dan's Regimen last year when I suddenly started breaking out a lot but did not order his products due to the shipping issues and duties in Canada, so I used over the counter BP and followed the regimen directions, worked very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use his BP and it works pretty well. I haven't used his regimen though.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 8, 2006)

I have been trying to get Dan to come on to makeuptalk.... but dammit he hasnt got back to me yet. I am going to make another account at the Org and PM him and ask... I personal messaged him on another site that he never goes on so its tough.... I hope he joins he can help everyone out with this.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 8, 2006)

Dan's cool, I hope he joins too. I use his regimen.. It works great except its hell for redmarks.. they don't ever seem to heal..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Dec 8, 2006)

Mandy can you PM Dan and ask him to join the forum please?? Say lots of people want him to join which is true. I put up a thread and lots of people commented saying they want him here.. Tell him to join the forum please and thanks. I would but I dont have an account at the Org anymore well I do but I cant make posts I can only comment pics... It would be great if he joined too.

I agree its hell for redmarks. That is why I only use it on my forehead because its killer on my cheeks. I just use a toner now, but Mandy there is a really good makeup called True Cover that covers everything you should look into it here is the link.

Thane USA: True Coverâ„¢


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

Never heard of it until now... Glad you found something you like!


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 8, 2006)

I've tried it. I have really sensitive skin so, unfortunately it didn't work for me but, I'm glad to hear that you've found something that seems to be working for you. Good luck with everything.. and we should definately get Dan on here.


----------



## Leony (Dec 9, 2006)

I have his book, but I never get around to try it because by the time I want to try his regimen. My pimples gone by itself lol.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,

I've never heard of Dan's Acne Regimen until I read this thread. Glad to see his method is has brought results to most of you. Glad to know that there's another good product available to the consumer besides Proactive.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 10, 2006)

His Regimen is great, Dan has personally talked to me on numerous occasions and talked me through it and gave me tutorial videos on how to do it.... It worked great and I would still use it all over my face and not just my forehead if it wasnt so bad on red marks. It makes red marks last forever which is what I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if I didnt then I would deffinitely use it again


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 11, 2006)

I find redmarks to be the biggest downfall for this as well, any tips on reducing them would be great!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to use Dan's regimen a little over a year ago, but found it to be way too drying. Still, I love his site and the regimen because it's really helped a lot of people and has a ton of information. I've seen other people have amazing results.

Hopefully he'll come here (crosses fingers).


----------



## TylerD (Dec 11, 2006)

Im still trying to get my redmarks clear... I am going to order this stuff called acuzine which I heard is amazing for red marks. Its a pill you take... You can get it from their website Acnezine Acne Skin Care Treatment Acnezine - Welcome So im going to look into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 12, 2006)

I've looked into it and I've followed a similar regime on my own not using his products, but I don't think it was BP. Rubbing SA all over is way too harsh on my face I've discovered, so maybe I should try BP instead. Thanks for sharing! Keep us updated on how it's going!


----------

